# Switch speed to E-level upgrade



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

Been looking recently at air management systems for my me air ride. This is the first time I've given air ride a go so please excuse me if I get things a bit wrong!

At the minute, my mind is set on the switch speed with VU4 manifold. Have looked at the auto pilot system, but just seems to constantly go worng, have inaccurate air readings ect..... So my plan is to go with the accuair switchspeed, then upgrade to the e-level system down the road. 

My question is how much is it to upgrade (roughly) and is it fairly straight forward? I love all the features of the e-level, but seems alot more expensive than the autopilot system. 

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

g-black said:


> Been looking recently at air management systems for my me air ride. This is the first time I've given air ride a go so please excuse me if I get things a bit wrong!
> 
> At the minute, my mind is set on the switch speed with VU4 manifold. Have looked at the auto pilot system, but just seems to constantly go worng, have inaccurate air readings ect..... So my plan is to go with the accuair switchspeed, then upgrade to the e-level system down the road.
> 
> ...


Do I know you? Are you on any forums at home?

To swap from switchspeed to e level you need to install the levelling sensors and wiring and you'll need the elevel ecu controller and the e level pad as far as I know. It's not a massive swap job because if you install switchspeed you'll have all the hard work done.

PM me if you want as I know a company at home that will be dealing with accuair stuff pretty soon.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

g-black said:


> Been looking recently at air management systems for my me air ride. This is the first time I've given air ride a go so please excuse me if I get things a bit wrong!
> 
> At the minute, my mind is set on the switch speed with VU4 manifold. Have looked at the auto pilot system, but just seems to constantly go worng, have inaccurate air readings ect..... So my plan is to go with the accuair switchspeed, then upgrade to the e-level system down the road.
> 
> ...


Is autopilot that bad? I just got it, haven't installed it yet, but I know a bunch of people with AP, and not many complaints. Actually, Minor_Threat, who is doing my install also recommended it over switchspeed.


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm just goin by what I've read on the Internet. Also living in northern ireland and driving the car daily, if something does go wrong I need it sorted quickly! 

The auto pilot is more appealing as well cause I'll not have to run air lines for the gauges up to the front and try and find a sensible place for them!


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

g-black said:


> I'm just goin by what I've read on the Internet. Also living in northern ireland and driving the car daily, if something does go wrong I need it sorted quickly!
> 
> The auto pilot is more appealing as well cause I'll not have to run air lines for the gauges up to the front and try and find a sensible place for them!


I actually think this is why he recommended it, due to the ease of installation. But I don't think he would have steered me toward an unreliable product. If you look, a bunch of people have autopilot installed, and I know someone who has dailied it for over 10k which nothing more than "quirks."


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

$300 to upgrade to the rocker switch, and $700 for the touchpad I believe....well thats what I was told while pricing out kits

you would probably be very happy with the switchspeed however, the e-level will be more accuarte with heights tho since the switchspeed has no control for that

I beleive when you upgrade, you would change the ecu of the sytem, the touchpad if youd go with that, and install the height sensors


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> $300 to upgrade to the rocker switch, and $700 for the touchpad I believe....well thats what I was told while pricing out kits


If you already have switchspeed the rocker switch elevel management package is around $800
The touch pad management is $1000 to add on afterwards.
Where as the switchspeed touchpad setup on it's own is $350.

If you do the upgrade you always have the old parts to sell on to pay for some of it.

The switch speed setup complete is $1300
The elevel rocker switch complete is $1700
The elevel touchpad setup complete is $2000


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

To upgrade does seem like alot extra. You could buy the auto pilot system twice more for that! I want a system where I can get in and drive. Both systems offer that but one is alot cheaper but maybe not as precise. If I could guarantee the auto pilot system would work atleast 95% of the time I would be happy. As a daily car, I can't afford to be aired out in the driveway and going nowhere!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

g-black said:


> To upgrade does seem like alot extra. You could buy the auto pilot system twice more for that! I want a system where I can get in and drive. Both systems offer that but one is alot cheaper but maybe not as precise. If I could guarantee the auto pilot system would work atleast 95% of the time I would be happy. As a daily car, I can't afford to be aired out in the driveway and going nowhere!


the next generation of the autopilot is suposed to come out soon, but who knows if it will be more reliable than the current system, I have 2 friends with it and both have issues or have had to get new controllers


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

The accuair system is alot fresher and more up to date which I like. The touch pad is a lovely piece of kit, but having to have gauges I don't like. In saying that, the only kit of the two I've seen so far in the flesh is the accuair, and, it wasn't working properly! Was stuck on speed two. Not the end of the world though.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

you could always run a dakota digital gauge tho, only takes up a small spot rather than having 2 gauges

I had switchspeed before and now I have e-level and both systems are great, once I can get my level sensors working 100% im sure I will be a lot happier, but I never had one issue with the switchspeed


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

Still can't make my mind up!

Another question I have is about leakage. If I have a manual management system, how often am I likely to be adjusting it? Obviously I'll do my best when installing to try and illuminate leaks. Any tips on how to prevent them?


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> $300 to upgrade to the rocker switch, and $700 for the touchpad I believe....well thats what I was told while pricing out kits


Can any vendor please verify these numbers? I'd love to upgrade soon!


----------



## pedenjohn (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi there, I've recently became the only distributer of accuair products in Ireland, I have the info on pricing here and if you want to give me a call on 07876394569 il see if I can sort you out or at least point you in the right direction,
John


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

did i make a mistake with autopilot over switchspeed ?:|


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

prospal said:


> did i make a mistake with autopilot over switchspeed ?:|


if you love your autopilot, nope. I you wish you had more, probably yes


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

kilimats said:


> if you love your autopilot, nope. I you wish you had more, probably yes


haven't installed it yet, still sitting in the box in my living room haha. i bought it on the recommendation from others, but haven't actually ever played with one.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

the upgrade is roughly 700 from switchspeed to elevel if you send accuair your ecu and controller. they reflash the ecu, replate the controller and send you the sensors. from there its installing the sensors, running them to the ecu, and you are good to go.


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

What about Dakota digital systems? Are they any good? Haven't yet come across one installed or anyones opinions on them. They can offer height sensors like the e-level but at a much lower price and also has a digital display like the AP.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

not sure about them as far as management, but the gauges themselves are nice


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

g-black said:


> What about Dakota digital systems? Are they any good? Haven't yet come across one installed or anyones opinions on them. They can offer height sensors like the e-level but at a much lower price and also has a digital display like the AP.


funny, I don't know anyone who runs it here in the states, but they are big in Europe. can you even source the product here?

(the gauges and senders are trick though)


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

BklynMKV said:


> funny, I don't know anyone who runs it here in the states, but they are big in Europe. can you even source the product here?
> 
> (the gauges and senders are trick though)


there are a few people with vw's running it in the states. 

great system but far more expensive than e-level. it's more on par (in terms of price) with the ART level pro.


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

Funny you should say it's expensive! Over here it's about 2/3 the price of the e-level system. But have yet to see it fitted/ or any reviews on it. Will start looking into this now I think.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

The upgrade from SwitchSpeed to eLevel is $749.

It includes (1) 4-corner height sensor harness, (4) ride height sensors with linkage and hardware, and (1) 0-200psi digital tank pressure sensor. If you already spent the $50 to get a digital sensor with your SwitchSpeed, your total for the upgrade would then come to $699.


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The upgrade from SwitchSpeed to eLevel is $749.
> 
> It includes (1) 4-corner height sensor harness, (4) ride height sensors with linkage and hardware, and (1) 0-200psi digital tank pressure sensor. If you already spent the $50 to get a digital sensor with your SwitchSpeed, your total for the upgrade would then come to $699.



Thanks Rali!

What about switchspeed to rocker switch?


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

OldSkoolRabbit said:


> Thanks Rali!
> 
> What about switchspeed to rocker switch?


I'm looking into this for you. I'll post up an answer as soon as AccuAir gets back to me


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm looking into this for you. I'll post up an answer as soon as AccuAir gets back to me


 
Thanks! 

Top notch customer service, as always.


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

pedenjohn said:


> Hi there, I've recently became the only distributer of accuair products in Ireland, I have the info on pricing here and if you want to give me a call on 07876394569 il see if I can sort you out or at least point you in the right direction,
> John


 I only found this one from Ian ( audio advice ,Scotland). I had AIrlift and elevel management system , The airlifts is good piece of kit for the price and only upgraded as I want to put another compressor and tank on show in the boot


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

OldSkoolRabbit said:


> What about switchspeed to rocker switch?


 This would be $849.00 ($899 if you don't have the pressure sensor). The higher price is because you already would have the SwitchSpeed TouchPad which would need to be replaced with a new RockerSwitch unit, where as it wouldn't need to be replaced if you kept the TouchPad. 

Reno from AccuAir pointed out that doing this would be more for the install compared with upgrading to the e-Level with TouchPad since the Rocker has most of the wiring harness connected to it.


----------

